# Commentary on Proverbs



## caddy (Nov 25, 2006)

What are your recommendations here?

Anybody familiar with this?

http://www.helwys.com/commentary/pages_010903/endorsements/endorsement_pe.html

These 2 being 2 of my favorite O.T. Books, I thought it might be insightful and valuable that they are together in this treatment.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the best you will read is Charles Bridges on "Proverbs" - the Geneva Series.


----------



## caddy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Matthew

 


C. Matthew McMahon said:


> One of the best you will read is Charles Bridges on "Proverbs" - the Geneva Series.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 27, 2006)

Check out Bruce Waltke's two volume commentary on the Proverbs in the NICOT series. For a work of modern scholarship, it is refreshing to see his explicitly evangelical views come to the fore where so many others fall flat. He has some great introductory chapters on the Christological significance of the Proverbs, as well as some very good word studies on the various terms for wisdom, the simpleton, the seductress/foreign woman, etc. I don't have it yet myself, but I used the first volume extensively for a paper this semester, and the second on a sermon that I preached last spring. They're on my 'to buy' list - post seminary budget!


----------



## reformedman (Nov 27, 2006)

George Lawson's commentary on Proverbs. Pretty big but exhaustive. Excellent for the student and teacher. I'm not sure if it's available nowadays though, it probably is. (hopefully)


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll second Bridges commentary. I have it.


----------



## caddy (Nov 27, 2006)

I have Kiddner's

Waltkie seems to like it and recommends it highly...

Paydirt:

http://www.believers-chapel.org/tapes/bw-2_proverbs/index.htm


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> One of the best you will read is Charles Bridges on "Proverbs" - the Geneva Series.



 You might also consider Peter Muffet on Proverbs.


----------



## caddy (Dec 6, 2006)

What a Blessing Waltke has been. 

http://www.believers-chapel.org/tapes/bw-2_proverbs/index.htm

Such a blessing He has been this past week or so. Still more Proverb messages to listen to.


----------



## bwana-asafiwe (Jan 11, 2007)

*Old Testament Poetical Books*

Here is a list of recommended commentaries on OT Poetical Books.

I've used Kidner most and love his ability to say a lot in very few words. I too have listened to some of Waltke's lectures on Proverbs (and Song of Solomon) and have been very blessed by them.

Ditto, on Bridges.
I've also used, with devotional profit, Arnot's _Studies in Proverbs_.


----------



## Brett McKinley (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice bibliography Jason. I've enjoyed many of the books on your list and continue to love Bridges. But, I want to encourage fellow members not to forget Henry. He is particularly excellent on the Proverbs and especially considering that he commented on every single proverb; which we moderns rarely do with such penetrating observations, if at all.
Enjoy,


----------

